# Large Brine Maker and Applicator. Total liquids package



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

Complete brine making system and applicator for truck. Brine maker, applicator, and totes have been stored inside. I can show you how everything works and get you on your way to start a liquids program.









Brine maker:
-Makes appx 600 gal of liquid brine per batch
-196cc Champion pump engines that will self-load into a truck
-Granular salt is dumped into higher open tank and then water is added. The engines will then mix the solution until the right percentage is needed and the turn of a valve will empty into the holding tank or a truck. The engine can also pump from the holding tank into a truck.
-Large holding tank can hold 1550 gal. About 3 batches of this maker. 
-Salt can be loaded with a skid steer, we used a stand on skid steer.

Brine applicator:
-10 spray nozzle that fits into a truck receiver
-196cc Champion engine 
- Can turn valve off inside cab of truck
-Pump can fit on any tote if different brine mixtures are needed for different storms

Extra Liquids:
-5 275-gal tote containers
-800 gal of BEET-HEET
-75 gal of 50/50 blend salt brine and BEET-HEET 
-200 gal of regular salt brine

$5,500 for everything


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmmm...


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

Still for sale! Make offer! Also have an 8' KAGE skidsteer pusher that I could throw in as well.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Location?


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

@CELandscapes Noblesville, IN


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

@CELandscapes Are you still interested in the brine maker and applicator? I'm ready to negotiate on price too!


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

New Price- $4,000 OBO 

Also have an 8' KAGE skid steer pusher that I can include as a package deal for $6,500


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

Please call me at your convenience. 605-351-8855 Thank you.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Asking for a sub...what do you want for just the Kage?


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

m_ice said:


> Asking for a sub...what do you want for just the Kage?


$4,000 for just the Kage. The brine Equipment is sold


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

sold!

starting a new thread for the Kage


----------

